# St. Maarten snorkel gear



## lyndor (Sep 5, 2012)

Just wondering if it's easy to rent snorkeling gear on St. Maarten or if we should take ours along?  Thanks!

I should also say that we are staying at Oyster Bay.


----------



## Anne S (Sep 5, 2012)

If you are booking  a snorkeling tour the snorkeling equipment is usually included in the price. But if you plan to snorkel off the beach, I would bring my own. (Actually, we bring our own even if we book a snorkeling tour, to be sure of a mask that fits, and knowing that the snorkel has only been in our mouth and no one else's.)


----------



## Vacationtime101 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Snorkel in sxm*

I always take my mask with me and use the fins that are provided by the tour operator.  Saves suitcase space and seems healthier.


----------



## humsor (Sep 5, 2012)

*take a snorkel*

I'm with Anne S.  Take your own mask and Snorkel.  Borrow or rent fins.  That way you can snorkel wherever you want.


----------



## stmartinfan (Sep 5, 2012)

In general, St Marten's snorkeling is just OK.  There are some fish to see in a few places where you can swim out from shore but it's not as good in either number or diversity of fish as places like Cayman or Hawaii.  

If you've got space I agree with bringing your own mask and snorkel, and using fins if you go on a snorkel boat, but I wouldn't lug fins along.


----------



## lyndor (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.  Is there a store near Oyster Bay where fins can be rented?


----------



## Vacationtime101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Oyster Bay - store*

A friend who stays near Oyster Bay says that "The Scuba Shop" on Oyster Pond-- Captain Oliver's Marina definitely sells equipment.  www.thescubashop.net


----------

